# Mobile Connection



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

I would be moving to Black forest area of Germany next year and would be staying there for 1 year.
As i know, i should not go for a contract as its normally for 2 years.

Can someone please guide on what Mobile connection would be better for me considering
- need it for local use in Germany
- 3G internet connection with at least 500 MB
- i am open for both pre-paid and post-paid

Any idea approximate how much it will cost me per month ?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

https://www.alditalk.de/telefonieren_surfen/aldi_talk_paket_300.php

Pretty easy pre-paid plan from the discount grocery store: 8 euro/month for 400 MB data, 13 euro/month for 600 MB data. 

Just be aware that it's still quite expensive to call a landline or a number on another mobile network. If you're going to spend a lot of time talking to friends on different networks then look for something else. If it's mostly for text and data (or you come with a spouse who stays on the same network) then it's fine.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Nononymous, i think this will solve my purpose...it will be a great help.


----------



## LoveNorway (Dec 29, 2015)

Aldi Talk is a good choice. Another one might be simyo.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

LoveNorway said:


> Aldi Talk is a good choice. Another one might be simyo.


Thanks, i will look into that...


----------

